# Schwinn Panther ebay



## Tim the Skid (May 7, 2015)

Pretty decent Panther, looks to be mostly complete. no shipping local pickup only. otherwise I would be bidding.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171774730286?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## rollfaster (May 7, 2015)

Very nice original panther. Your right,that sucks that they won't ship. I'd love to owe it. Rob.


----------



## jkent (May 7, 2015)

If I could afford it I would be on it in a minute.
One thing I have learned is you never know until you ask.
And if you ask nice enough you might get the answer your looking for.
I have made several deals on ebay when a seller says no shipping and I talk to them and walk them through how to ship it.
Even emailing a shipping lable that all they have to do is print out, tape to the box and drop it off at a FedEx pickup location.
Makes things go pretty smooth. And you also control the shipping cost.
Most people think the only way to ship something is USPS 
Try shipping a bike through them.
Very expensive.
You probably won't win every time but more times than not I can get some cooperation.
Just a thought.
JKent


----------



## rollfaster (May 7, 2015)

jkent said:


> If I could afford it I would be on it in a minute.
> One thing I have learned is you never know until you ask.
> And if you ask nice enough you might get the answer your looking for.
> I have made several deals on ebay when a seller says no shipping and I talk to them and walk them through how to ship it.
> ...




Good point. I believe your on to something young man.


----------



## jpromo (May 7, 2015)

There's also a thread on here where people willing to pack and ship a bike have posted their locations. I've shipped a couple things for people and I know many others will do the same. Also to have a local member pick up and deliver to one of the big swap meets is an option as well.


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 7, 2015)

I hope someone from the CABE scores this.


----------



## vincev (May 8, 2015)

good price so far.Local should be happy.


----------



## Robertriley (May 8, 2015)

I'd pick it up if there was more time to find someone local to pick it uo and pack it for me


----------



## kos22us (May 8, 2015)

panther was about an hour from me and I thought about bidding on it but something about it having the later springer style pivot bolt through the middle of the forks bothered me, im not saying its not original just saying it was odd to me, earliest schwinn ive seen with that style springer to date


----------



## Pantmaker (May 8, 2015)

kos22us said:


> panther was about an hour from me and I thought about bidding on it but something about it having the later springer style pivot bolt through the middle of the forks bothered me, im not saying its not original just saying it was odd to me, earliest schwinn ive seen with that style springer to date




The front of that bike is a little squirrely. It's like a later fork with earlier fenders that don't have dimples that line up correctly.


----------



## spoker (May 9, 2015)

Pantmaker said:


> The front of that bike is a little squirrely. It's like a later fork with earlier fenders that don't have dimples that line up correctly.




oh well there is art least double the money in parts for what it sold for,or put on a diff fork and fender and u got a nice bike for about 8 bills,looks win win 2 me with some thought throught,i some times rush to judgement by not thinking some deal through by focusing on the hings that are wrong,good chance the parts will show up


----------



## Pantmaker (May 9, 2015)

spoker said:


> oh well there is art least double the money in parts for what it sold for,or put on a diff fork and fender and u got a nice bike for about 8 bills,looks win win 2 me with some thought throught,i some times rush to judgement by not thinking some deal through by focusing on the hings that are wrong,good chance the parts will show up




I agree with your math but don't see why it's a rush to judgment. I think it's more prudent than judgmental. I could imagine someone buying it and not knowing they might need to spend a few more bucks to get it correct (assuming that was their intention of course.)


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 9, 2015)

original fork may have been bent....i say that due to the lower fender brace havving a profound karate chop....


----------

